#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Are cartoons only made for kids? Why?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Sometimes I wish I could go back to my childhood and never ever grow up, and be real content watching Donald, Goofy, Tom and Jerry.. rather than worrying about projects, assignments and the need to always stay focused!

Don't some of you guys feel the same sometimes? DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT CARTOONS ARE ONLY FOR KIDS? KINDLY LET US KNOW WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK ABOUT THIS?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hi Guys!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could go back to my childhood and never ever grow up, and be real content watching Donald, Goofy, Tom and Jerry.. rather than worrying about projects, assignments and the need to always stay focused!
> 
> Don't some of you guys feel the same sometimes? DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT CARTOONS ARE ONLY FOR KIDS? KINDLY LET US KNOW WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK ABOUT THIS?


Cartoon is a kind of visual story telling. It can be suitable for any audience. Cartoons have a big number of adult audience. Great example is Tom and jerry..

----------


## Assassin

> Hi Guys!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could go back to my childhood and never ever grow up, and be real content watching Donald, Goofy, Tom and Jerry.. rather than worrying about projects, assignments and the need to always stay focused!
> 
> Don't some of you guys feel the same sometimes? DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT CARTOONS ARE ONLY FOR KIDS? KINDLY LET US KNOW WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK ABOUT THIS?


Really I hate that thought "cartoons are only for kids", still at the age of 20s I watch cartoons. Really there are some cartoons which is suitable for iver 18 ages too. So just leave what others say and watch cartoons as you wish.

----------


## Moana

> Cartoon is a kind of visual story telling. It can be suitable for any audience. Cartoons have a big number of adult audience. Great example is Tom and jerry..


 Does that mean it has many morals to talk about? Cartoons?

----------


## Moana

> Really I hate that thought "cartoons are only for kids", still at the age of 20s I watch cartoons. Really there are some cartoons which is suitable for iver 18 ages too. So just leave what others say and watch cartoons as you wish.


 yes the fact is there are some 18 plus cartoons as well , so do you think that kids really shouldn't watch them?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Guys!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could go back to my childhood and never ever grow up, and be real content watching Donald, Goofy, Tom and Jerry.. rather than worrying about projects, assignments and the need to always stay focused!
> 
> Don't some of you guys feel the same sometimes? DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT CARTOONS ARE ONLY FOR KIDS? KINDLY LET US KNOW WHAT YOU PEOPLE THINK ABOUT THIS?


There is nothing like that the cartoons are only for kids If you interested in it you can watch it at any age. In fact I love to watch Tom & Jerry cartoons they are my favourite :love:

----------

